# Data Recovery using ByteCC BT300



## mgronberg (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm trying to recover data from a HD using DataRecovery software and a ByteCC USB 2.0 Drive Mate. I've attached the Drive Mate to the HD and my Laptop (the Laptop, Vista Business, showed it had added the Device) and downloaded a sample version of DataRecovery. When I boot up the DataRecovery software it only shows the HD on my Laptop and not the HD that the Drive Mate is attached to. Under Device Manager I can see the USB Mass Storage Device that disappears when I disconnect the USB. How do I display the HD connected to the Drive Mate?


----------



## DexterMorgan (Sep 9, 2010)

I am having the same problem.
I have looked everywhere!


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

What type of hard drive are you using? SATA? PATA (IDE)?

What brand hard drive? model #?

If you are using SATA, you must connect the power plug to the ByteCC unit.

If you are using PATA, you must connect the power plug to the hard drive.

It is usually best to start your own thread since this one is over a year old.


----------

